# Where do you find rock?



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

I was looking through the pics of tanks to get some ideas and came accross a few. Where do i find rock like this?

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachments/fish-aquarium-pictures/2014-pics-90-gallon-pets0025.jpg?

Also is it ok to get gravel from a garden store that deals in bulk gravels and top soil and such.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I get my rock from Planet Earth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Usually people just get rocks from their backyards or somewhere near their house. I'm not certain, but that flat rock in the picture looks like slate. I have a ton of slate near my house and did my Mbuna tank in it.

You can get rock from landscaping places but alot of times is pretty expensive. Also, the only landscaping place near me that sells decent rock sells it by the ton and not the pound so unless you need that much, you are better off searching around your house.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o wait wait kristen....
The landscaping places that's the best part they charge by the ton. You go and fillup your trunk or whatever as they weight ur car when u go in and then when u leave, so a trunk full of rock literally only costs a few bucks..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like a couple types of rock in that tank. I think there is some slate in there. 

But yes you can get rock from garden and landscape shops. Just be sure to get rock that will not affect the pH of your tank. In some areas the employees will know which ones are "aquarium safe" because there are so many people that get their rock from there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

> o wait wait kristen....
> The landscaping places that's the best part they charge by the ton. You go and fillup your trunk or whatever as they weight ur car when u go in and then when u leave, so a trunk full of rock literally only costs a few bucks..


The one place I went to doesn't do it like that. They have rock already weighed and ready to sell on pallats (sp?). They had some wire around them, so it looked like you had to buy the whole pallat, which was like $150 bucks. I didn't ask about filling up the trunk...lol....so not exactly sure that they won't sell it like that. Didn't seem like it though. I'm telling you...we don't have fish people friendly places down here...even our LFS aren't that great.

I'd check out the landscaping places if you have some near your house. Some may have better deals. I've read about people buying them pretty cheap by the pound...I just couldn't get that lucky.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Aint no fun going to a landscape place to get rock, id rather go spend time at a lake river or creek or lake to find it myself, that way you have the say so on what your going to keep


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

in some places its illegal to take rock or wood from a water way. on another note i have a few hundred pounds of river rock from a local lake, looks great and was cheep (well as cheep as gas can be these days).


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Geez Gump that's why u do it at night! think man think!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I did and almost died a few times carying arm fulls of rock up a very very steep hill side to get to the truck. The dumb crap i do for my fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to buy cobblestone by the pound (Illinois), bring your own bucket, but I haven't looked for it here yet. Let us know when you find it.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Rock from around texas does not work, too much lime stone. I had a bad time with that a few years ago when i found a really cool rock 

THanks for the input, I am gonna run around to a few landscape places this weekend


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I ran into both types of landscape places. The place that only sold pallets, the guy was a really jerk.. even told me how he made his son go beg rock off of builders for his own tank. The place that did it by the truck load found me very amusing because basically I bought their trash. I got the pieces that were so small no one would want them for any projects. You might could try that angle if you run into the kind of supply place where they sell it by the premade pallet... just offer to take their scraps off their hands for a few bucks.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks christine, thats some good advice.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Went buy Home depot they sell some nice pea gravel 4.50 for .5 cu ft. The guy i talked too was very knowledgable about gravel in tanks.

But i would be reassured to ask everyone here 

Its a nice pea gravel that i took out and looked at. besides needing a good washing it looks good and exactly like a mix sold at a local pet store.

This same dude also suggested some nice mexican black stones to add a nice look. however i think these might make cleaning harder.

any thoughts?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Make sure its not obsidian, volcanic rock is sharp enough to cut up you and your fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are a few things to look at when acquiring rock for any fish tank.........



Does the rock affect PH? (this is the most important thing when deciding)
Does the rock leech? (As important)
Where was the rock mined from? (getting rock from a toxic dump is not smart)

There are some I missed (late and been out drinking) but those are the most crucial.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

no obsidian, or sharp.

Will check on PH
and compisition to prevent leeching
doubt they would get rock from toxic dump, i would love to get some of that stuff, the lawsuit you could have


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

went by a local landscape place. 15 bucks was the min and i got all the rock i needed then some and the guy said you could still get more and be within the min. I was like I do not have anymore room for it.

The guy was a huge help. He has 2 fish tanks himself, a reef tank and freshwater community. Was a big help on telling me which rock is good rock. Got some nice slate blocks and a really cool flat piece.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

dudemac said:


> went by a local landscape place. 15 bucks was the min and i got all the rock i needed then some and the guy said you could still get more and be within the min. I was like I do not have anymore room for it.
> 
> The guy was a huge help. He has 2 fish tanks himself, a reef tank and freshwater community. Was a big help on telling me which rock is good rock. Got some nice slate blocks and a really cool flat piece.


I think I heard someone very intelligent mention somthing similar to that earlier. :lol:


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Nope it was my own idea 

Can you plagerize a suggestion, hmmm.

I might go back and get the gravel, but only need 1 cu yard.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

1 cu yard this week. Then 1 cu yard next week. Remember you can never have enough tanks.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Well the gravel is in now and it was hard to wash, then bring into the house then climb a ladder then put the gravel in. Now repeat that 10 times.

Also washed the slate and set it up. I was gonna add most of the water but one of the tubes for the xp3 is too short. So maybe tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Osiris said:


> I get my rock from Planet Earth.



 You don't have them shipped in from your home planet?


----------

